# Porta Loo or not??



## Grimola (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all

Another question to those seasoned wild campers:  our van is nearly complete and I think we need a porta loo but the wife refuses to have one in the van which I think is a bad move.   

Are there any campers who do  get byj ust  using   Public WCs,  or in an emergency, just dig a hole?  Do porta loos they contain waste and smells ok if they cant be emptied for a day or so? are there makes and type to avoid (are some better than others)  Space is tight so the smaller the unit the better!

Thanks in advance


----------



## caledonia (Apr 14, 2016)

We have a small van with limited space but the porta loo is a must. No smells it's a totally sealed container.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 14, 2016)

In our last camper we had a porta loo, it is a must, though we did manage not to use it for number two's


----------



## SHABBINS (Apr 14, 2016)

*Loo be doo be doo( Frank Sinatra)*

Our Fiamma bipot porta loo lasts 2 of us about 3-4 days.
We drink a lot and spend all night peeing.
Never used it for solids yet. No smells in van. All sealed with valves.
It was in the van when we bought it.
Didn't think we'd use it and considered leaving it behind because it is housed in an upholstered box seat.

Couldn't manage without it now.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 14, 2016)

I've got a Thetford portaloo in my MH,I use it for ones and twos,I've never noticed any odours from it,and the dog certainly hasn't complained! One advantage it has over the cassette types is capacity,it can last up to ten days without an empty,although I don't usually leave it that long.


----------



## Steve121 (Apr 14, 2016)

We wouldn't leave home without one.


----------



## Grimola (Apr 14, 2016)

Ha what was I thinking - yes Porta Potti!!!!!


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 14, 2016)

A must. They are very good and do not smell.


----------



## witzend (Apr 14, 2016)

Grimola said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another question to those seasoned wild campers:  our van is nearly complete and I think we need a porta loo but the wife refuses to have one in the van which I think is a bad move.



Is the wife perhaps not as keen on the Van idea


----------



## jeanette (Apr 14, 2016)

I will agree with all these you can manage better without an oven than you can without a portta potti ITS A MUST


----------



## kenspain (Apr 14, 2016)

Grimola said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another question to those seasoned wild campers:  our van is nearly complete and I think we need a porta loo but the wife refuses to have one in the van which I think is a bad move.
> 
> ...



OK then buy her a bucket


----------



## Grimola (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for fast replies - you confirmed what I was thinking but its good to get opinions of experienced wild campers as we haven't been out in a camper as yet.

So any recommendations - is it worth paying £100 when a £50 does the same job,  I am only aware of the cassette type.  I guess the other type is a glorified bucket with a seat and lid? I would be good to have the option of leaving for a few days between emptying just in case we cant find anywhere. No smells/leaks in a confined space is a top priority.


----------



## Grimola (Apr 14, 2016)

witzend said:


> Is the wife perhaps not as keen on the Van idea



The wife wasn't keen at first due to cost but agreed after months or nagging and wearing her down  -  now she is very  excited with the prospect of new adventures  - Hurrah!!


----------



## campertwo (Apr 14, 2016)

We use to use one of those porta-poti things in our vans & caravans years ago. Never really a problem, just keep it topped up with the right chemicals to keep any smell at bay! We've got some of the 'laundry bio fluid' & hoping to try that out soon. A lot of you seem to rave about it!


----------



## Grimola (Apr 14, 2016)

Sold - that's what I was look at online  - not too expensive - I assume the correct chemicals are as important ?

Thanks


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 14, 2016)

No loo, no go. That's one of the pluses of being self suficient.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 14, 2016)

She will thank you at two in the morning!
Thetford Porta Potti Qube 165 Caravan Camping Portable Toilet 15L + Chemicals | eBay


----------



## Grimola (Apr 14, 2016)

Sod it I will get one and tell her when it arrives - as Wilhelm said she will thank me at 2 in the morning or when we are at a festival.


----------



## n brown (Apr 14, 2016)

when you're in the center of town and all the loos have been closed
when it's pouring with rain
when there's a mile long queue outside the ladies
when you see the state of the portaloos at a boot sale
when you really need to go in the middle of the night
when you're in the woods, but they're crawling with mad axemen, zombies and wolves

then she'll change her tune


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Asterix said:


> I've got a Thetford portaloo in my MH,I use it for ones and twos,I've never noticed any odours from it,and the dog certainly hasn't complained! One advantage it has over the cassette types is capacity,it can last up to ten days without an empty,although I don't usually leave it that long.


.    plus you can get your hands in to give it a proper clean


----------



## Grimola (Apr 14, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> .    plus you can get your hands in to give it a proper clean



That's the bit that puts me right off  gutting one - still that will be the wife's job!


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Grimola said:


> That's the bit that puts me right off  gutting one - still that will be the wife's job!


better of hanging on to your guts .


----------



## Grimola (Apr 14, 2016)

Good Idea  - so I need to decide where it can be stored - that's going to be a challenge .


----------



## Steve121 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Electric flush!*

The Thetford Porta Potti 465 has an electric flush powered by AA batteries, which last us well over a year. You can often find them on ebay for a reasonable price.

Also worth noting: ALDI should still have 2 litre bottles of the chemicals @ just £4.99 each

Ecological Toilet Fluid
Bowl Cleaner


----------



## pugman (Apr 14, 2016)

i got our chemicles from brownhills in newark, their own brand stuff is as cheap as aldi's. i got their own brand for the flush tank, and i got elsan "green" for the contents tank. i remember the stench of formaldehyde in "blue" from our "bucket and chuck it" we had when i was little, so i went green which uses citric acid instead.
BTW, i would go for a large one, ours was not specified, just supplied, it's very low and ideally should be raised on a small plinth.


----------



## harrow (Apr 14, 2016)

Elsan Bristol for me

Bristol Toilet - Elsan

It's just the jobby


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 14, 2016)

harrow said:


> Elsan Bristol for me
> 
> Bristol Toilet - Elsan
> 
> It's just the jobby



But could it be transported safely if full?


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 14, 2016)

Grimola said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another question to those seasoned wild campers:  our van is nearly complete and I think we need a porta loo but the wife refuses to have one in the van which I think is a bad move.
> 
> ...


Take note of how many Caravans and Motorhomes there are on the road, most if not all will have a toilet cassette type or Porta Loo aboard, if your wife wants to use a hole in a field or public loos, she will be in the minority, nothing wrong with minorities of course but they are minorities for a reason ?


----------



## harrow (Apr 14, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> But could it be transported safely if full?



It can hold 20 litres, but carry that much at your own risk!

"It features a removable inner container with close-fitting anti-spill lid, a strong, full size seat and lid together with quick release floor fixings, and strong nylon coated carrying handle".


----------



## Robmac (Apr 14, 2016)

I use one of these when I am camping in the canoe;

Popaloo-Portable Camping Toilet | Portable Camping Toilets | Popaloo

Well, not IN the canoe, I camp on the bank! I take a pop up utility tent, the loo and the tent fold down flat.


----------



## camperbob (Apr 14, 2016)

*porta poti or not*

a must have


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 14, 2016)

My days of using a docken leaf are well over.  Use the technology now available and you will never regret it.


----------



## rockape (Apr 14, 2016)

witzend said:


> Is the wife perhaps not as keen on the Van idea


Or have you not been married long????


----------



## richardstubbs (Apr 14, 2016)

Admittedly it's a bit weird sitting on a plastic box in a van the first time you do it, but once you've been away with a porta-potti in the van you'll realise how useful it is. My wife hated the idea of it, but once she actually needed to use it she was converted, and now wouldn't be without.

A few things from our experience:

The thetford ones are loads better than the others. They're made of a different, more rigid plastic which is easier to clean, have a level gauge, an emptying spout and flush better. Otherwise just buy the cheapest one - all the cheap ones are pretty similar.
The blue chemical stuff stinks; I can't bear it. We used to use the green stuff, but now use Asda smartprice bio washing liquid, which seems to work just as well and leaves the holding tank lovely and clean
No need for any of the pink stuff in the flush tank really. We stopped using it a few years ago with no apparent difference
On the face of it a bigger one seems to be a good idea, and they're certainly a bit more comfy. But you'll want to empty it pretty regularly, so if cupboard space is at a premium, get a little one

Thetford type:
THETFORD PORTA POTTI QUBE 365 TOILET WITH FREE AQUA KEM AND AQUA RINSE 92817 | eBay - there are small ones too which are a bit cheaper.
Cheap one:
NEW PALM SPRINGS 10 LITRE PORTABLE TOILET FOR CAMPING | eBay - if you look around you can get these for about £25.

Don't be tempted by the 'bucket' type, e.g. Kampa Khazi - you'll have to empty it before moving or it runs the risk of spilling. The porta potti type is sealed so is fine to drive with. Oh, and don't buy the special toilet paper, it's useless. Lidl cheapest stuff is ideal, because it breaks up with the swishing around...


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Apr 14, 2016)

I agree that without a built in loo you will be restricted on where and when you 'go' Regarding the bucket and chuckit they are o/k if stationary but have to be secured when moving or the spillage could be dire, also the cassette ones are a tad more discrete and you can easily empty them in public toilets or supermarket toilets, if you secrete it in a large bag for life this is easy. Because carrying a bucket full of effluent into Tesco looks a bit brazen to me. Use the cheapest bio liquid you can get in the holding tank, also agree that the cheapest toilet paper you can buy is best plus you can keep a sprayer of cleaning fluid next to the loo for bowl cleaning purposes without using the flusher. Empty said loo at every opportunity better to keep emptying it than to ending up with it  full to the brim. Oh and do learn to sit properly in alignment as the inlet hole is quite small if you don't collateral smearing will occur. 
Dave


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 14, 2016)

Asterix said:


> I've got a Thetford portaloo in my MH,I use it for ones and twos,I've never noticed any odours from it,and the dog certainly hasn't complained! One advantage it has over the cassette types is capacity,it can last up to ten days without an empty,although I don't usually leave it that long.



Thats one smart dog that can use the portaloo.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Apr 14, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Thats one smart dog that can use the portaloo.



Only if he wipes his own bum !


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 14, 2016)

Funny thing today im fitting out the loo in my van and switch on here to read the same.
Anyway im fitting the long type with electric flush but there is a we swing out bottle above the casette whats it for,in fact im not sure how the whole contraption works & how does a man jobey get down that we hole as it dont look long or big enuff.:scared:


----------



## Grimola (Apr 15, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> better of hanging on to your guts .



That's my argument - wife will change her mind when the time comes!


----------



## Grimola (Apr 15, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> Take note of how many Caravans and Motorhomes there are on the road, most if not all will have a toilet cassette type or Porta Loo aboard, if your wife wants to use a hole in a field or public loos, she will be in the minority, nothing wrong with minorities of course but they are minorities for a reason ?


 
Well I am gonna get one and she WILL  eat her words when the time comes to use it in an emergency!  Besides she wont be the one who will be emptying it so she  will have little to moan about!!


----------



## harrow (Apr 15, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Funny thing today im fitting out the loo in my van and switch on here to read the same.
> Anyway im fitting the long type with electric flush but there is a we swing out bottle above the casette whats it for,in fact im not sure how the whole contraption works & how does a man jobey get down that we hole as it dont look long or big enuff.:scared:



Trevor,

you could never fill an Elsan Bristol in one sitting, the bucket holds 20 litres!

Bristol Toilet - Elsan


----------



## harrow (Apr 15, 2016)

No no your from France, there are just 2 footprints and a hole in the ground.

But how do you stop the sea water coming back up the hole of the squat toilet?


----------



## Grimola (Apr 15, 2016)

rockape said:


> Or have you not been married long????



Been married 10 years - but avoid being around when  Mr Ploppy visits!


----------



## Grimola (Apr 15, 2016)

richardstubbs said:


> Admittedly it's a bit weird sitting on a plastic box in a van the first time you do it, but once you've been away with a porta-potti in the van you'll realise how useful it is. My wife hated the idea of it, but once she actually needed to use it she was converted, and now wouldn't be without.
> 
> A few things from our experience:
> 
> ...



Thank you

Yes - I think I have made my mind up with the THETFORD PORTA POTTI QUBE 365 seems to be a popular make and model.


----------



## 1 Cup (Apr 15, 2016)

*when the door opens*

:idea-007:
Get curtains With weights or clips on bottom, so they dont lift. 
Wife chat away outside to passing stranger at Swanage.:heart:


----------



## Grimola (Apr 15, 2016)

band driver said:


> :idea-007:
> Get curtains With weights or clips on bottom, so they dont lift.
> Wife chat away outside to passing stranger at Swanage.:heart:



Well I know she wont use it in the van so using a loo tent is next best thing to a van with open curtains!


----------



## tidewatcher (Apr 15, 2016)

*Practice makes....*

Our van has a thetford loo built in, quite cosy as it is a medium wheelbase panel van but, non the less perfectly useable. We were sailors previously and had no problem using the loo on the boat, presumably because you really are usually on your own. When we started using the van there was a slight reluctance to using the loo for serious stuff, so to speak. Ok off to public loo and using a cafe in France when it suddenly occurred to us that our loo is perfectly hygienic, we know who has used it and no one rattles the door in mid session. On balance far more sensible than using other means, the only concession is the occasional use of the "modesty radio" in the background. 

Emptying is never a problem and if you use the toilet blue or the bio washing liquid then the whole thing is quite civilised.

And you have a handy selection of books on hand.......


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 15, 2016)

First time we came used our self build van, many moons ago, we didn't have a porta loo. John didn't think we needed one - we had one on second trip!!!! Not having one is OK until it's a very cold wet night. You can't really put up a toilet tent when wilding.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 15, 2016)

dr dave said:


> I agree that without a built in loo you will be restricted on where and when you 'go' Regarding the bucket and chuckit they are o/k if stationary but have to be secured when moving or the spillage could be dire, also the cassette ones are a tad more discrete and you can easily empty them in public toilets or supermarket toilets, if you secrete it in a large bag for life this is easy. *Because carrying a bucket full of effluent into Tesco looks a bit brazen to me.* Use the cheapest bio liquid you can get in the holding tank, also agree that the cheapest toilet paper you can buy is best plus you can keep a sprayer of cleaning fluid next to the loo for bowl cleaning purposes without using the flusher. Empty said loo at every opportunity better to keep emptying it than to ending up with it  full to the brim. Oh and do learn to sit properly in alignment as the inlet hole is quite small if you don't collateral smearing will occur.
> Dave



its only what they deserve   :lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 15, 2016)

tidewatcher said:


> Our van has a thetford loo built in, quite cosy as it is a medium wheelbase panel van but, non the less perfectly useable. We were sailors previously and had no problem using the loo on the boat, presumably because you really are usually on your own. When we started using the van there was a slight reluctance to using the loo for serious stuff, so to speak. Ok off to public loo and using a cafe in France when it suddenly occurred to us that our loo is perfectly hygienic, we know who has used it and no one rattles the door in mid session. On balance far more sensible than using other means, the only concession is the occasional use of the "modesty radio" in the background.
> 
> Emptying is never a problem and if you use the toilet blue or the bio washing liquid then the whole thing is quite civilised.
> 
> And you have a handy selection of books on hand.......



Do you mean PLAYBOY.:scared:


----------



## Grimola (Apr 15, 2016)

Ha - Nightmare!!!


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 15, 2016)

Grimola said:


> Ha - Nightmare!!!



but funny nevertheless !!!!!!


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 15, 2016)

Grimola said:


> Thanks everyone for fast replies - you confirmed what I was thinking but its good to get opinions of experienced wild campers as we haven't been out in a camper as yet.
> 
> So any recommendations - is it worth paying £100 when a £50 does the same job,  I am only aware of the cassette type.  I guess the other type is a glorified bucket with a seat and lid? I would be good to have the option of leaving for a few days between emptying just in case we cant find anywhere. No smells/leaks in a confined space is a top priority.



Which one is a personal choice I have the Porta Potti Excellence because I cannot get on and off the low ones the Excellence is as high as a normal toilet I made a padded cover so in my van it just looks like a seat.


----------



## n brown (Apr 15, 2016)

View attachment 40302  saw one tucked into one of these Ikea boxes, which made it a seat or table . the lid went up and the front opened. clever idea


----------



## Caz (Apr 15, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Funny thing today im fitting out the loo in my van and switch on here to read the same.
> Anyway im fitting the long type with electric flush but there is a we swing out bottle above the casette whats it for,in fact im not sure how the whole contraption works & how does a man jobey get down that we hole as it dont look long or big enuff.:scared:



The swing out bottle is for the flushing water.

When we first went away in our very first cheap little old caravan, my parents lent me the Porta Potti from their campervan but we didn't use it. We were on a campsite with the toilet block about 400 yards away but we managed. We were a lot younger then.

Nowadays I wouldn't be able to cope with a 400 yard walk.


----------



## Margrae (Apr 15, 2016)

make up your mind........

caravan toilet - YouTube


----------



## harrow (Apr 15, 2016)

That's because it's £24.89 the £13.99 is a toilet seat, still cheap though.

My second Elsan Bristol came from a car boot sale £2, you can never have too many toilets.


----------



## Caz (Apr 15, 2016)

I had one of those Elsan Bristol loos at one time, in a fetching shade of pink. Got it from a car boot, sold it again at another car boot. I didn't realise they still made them. I made the mistake of leaving it all week till it was full. They hold such a lot I could barely carry it to the CD point at the end of the week.

Now I have a little Thetford Porta Potti 335 which fits in a cupboard.


----------



## harrow (Apr 15, 2016)

Caz said:


> I had one of those Elsan Bristol loos at one time, in a fetching shade of pink. Got it from a car boot, sold it again at another car boot. I didn't realise they still made them. I made the mistake of leaving it all week till it was full. They hold such a lot I could barely carry it to the CD point at the end of the week.
> 
> Now I have a little Thetford Porta Potti 335 which fits in a cupboard.



The first one is green my second one new came from a car boot sale and is pink, isn't it a small world.

They are just the right size for a dustbin liner..........well it stops people going through my rubbish


----------



## cancunia (Apr 26, 2021)

Picking up on a fairly old thread, if there's a later one please can you link it?
I've just bought a Thetford 145, collecting it later in the week. It's mainly for times when there are no local facilities, and am looking at what to buy for consumable items.

From what I've read, there are 3 main items all of which seem expensive if you buy the brand name items so any alternative suggestions are welcome. I read somewhere that many campsites will only allow septic tank friendly / eco chemicals to be emptied?

Loo Roll - Lidl cheapest stuff is ideal
Waste Holding Tank - A couple of options  Asda smartprice bio washing liquid  (no longer available) or Brownhills of Newark. I'm not too far from Newark so it's a possibility.
Flush Tank - Brownhills again , any other options?

Thanks


----------



## in it for fun (Apr 26, 2021)

Grimola said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another question to those seasoned wild campers:  our van is nearly complete and I think we need a porta loo but the wife refuses to have one in the van which I think is a bad move.
> 
> ...


Please see *Loo be doo be doo( Frank Sinatra) *below. Totally agree
Solids in bag for disposal in dog poo bin.


----------



## colinm (Apr 26, 2021)

C&CC did a test and the more expensive toilet tissue broke up better than any other type, as gf refuses to buy anything other than the cheapest that's what we use with no problems, so buy whatever toilet roll you prefer.
Many swear by washing liquid, we didn't get on with it, we buy our fluid from Go Outdoors.
As our toilet is fed from main water tank have never used flush tank fluid, but do have a spray bottle of 'pink' for cleaning bowl.


----------



## Handel10 (Apr 26, 2021)

Grimola said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another question to those seasoned wild campers:  our van is nearly complete and I think we need a porta loo but the wife refuses to have one in the van which I think is a bad move.
> 
> ...


We use a porta potti, essential bit of kit, & no it doesn't smell. We keep it in cupboard by day and bring it out before going to bed


----------



## Tookey (Apr 26, 2021)

Got given a great idea on here and one day will get round to fitting one. Fit and use an inspection hatch in your external downpipe waste for emptying, means no hauling the potti to the bathroom or smells


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 26, 2021)

I find the best one is the porta poti excellence it’s the same height as a house toilet so no almost squatting on the floor.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Apr 26, 2021)

I have one in my van for number ones only! 
the thought of dropping a log into the bloody thing fills me with dread


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 26, 2021)

zzr1400tim said:


> I have one in my van for number ones only!
> the thought of dropping a log into the bloody thing fills me with dread


Me too I’m shit in a biodegradable bag person and dispose of it in dog poo bins stored innan airtight container until I can find one.


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 26, 2021)

We have pee pots in our car camper. For number 2s we have an ice axe and disappear into woods to dig a hole following the rules about depth and avoiding paths and watercourses. 
   We have a backup system on the outside of our car hidden in a drybag under the recycling pannier. It is a clicklock box with a bed of soil in it and a bag of dry sand to cover , until that can be taken next day to the woods for a bigger hole and to replenish with fresh soil. The system has not been used yet, but it is reassuring to have.
 One of My Great Grandfathers was a hackney cab driver in central London,  the horse drawn kind of cab. So I know about throwing down sand before dealing  with shit from family folklore!


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 26, 2021)

One thing is dont use the toilet chems, i have from day one used bio washing tabs and as others told me they are 100% the job, no smell at all and clean to empty, i have tried biodegradable loo roll but dont think there is any benefit.


----------



## Pedalman (Apr 27, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> One thing is dont use the toilet chems, i have from day one used bio washing tabs and as others told me they are 100% the job, no smell at all and clean to empty, i have tried biodegradable loo roll but dont think there is any benefit.


Yes Bio washing tablets are perfect, they give off quite a strong scented smell .


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 27, 2021)

Non need for all  that porta potty stuff ,2 glass jars and a she wee ,sorted


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 27, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Non need for all  that porta potty stuff ,2 glass jars and a she wee ,sorted


Need to be a big long jar for a Richard the third.


----------



## Pedalman (Apr 27, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Need to be a big long jar for a Richard the third.


One of those spaghetti jars would be worth a try, they also have a airtight seal and metal clamps to hold the lid on. Perfect .


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 27, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Non need for all  that porta potty stuff ,2 glass jars and a she wee ,sorted


Nooooo shewee are the devils sporn if you don’t have perfect bladder flow control  which a lot of women of a certain age don’t you can get a nasty wet backdraft.  I learned from experience


----------



## jann (Apr 27, 2021)

Couldn't manage without one.Even if we went on a caravan site (not very often)We use our own toilet and shower most of the time. That's nothing to do with covid, we just prefer to use our own facilities that no-one else has used


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 27, 2021)

Im in and out of ours every 15 mins or so, reminds me of a cookoo clock.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 27, 2021)

Got an excellence too. Very comfy.


----------



## 1 Cup (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes 
We had a low hight one uncomfatble and paid about £150 for the tall one last year much better,  No smells as leave water on top of seal. 3 or 4 day  but when empty it's top heavy.  So bungee is a must.

Tell mrs it Portuguese for where you keep the money at night. Lol


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 27, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Got an excellence too. Very comfy.


In my old van I made a cover and a padded  top for it and it doubled as a extra seat in the van I hadn’t the heart to tell visitors they were sat on the bog drinking coffee.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 27, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> In my old van I made a cover and a padded  top for it and it doubled as a extra seat in the van I hadn’t the heart to tell visitors they were sat on the bog drinking coffee.


Some times you take the p-ss out of folk, well done.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 27, 2021)

Have you seen the price of cassette toilets these days? Now that is taking the pi$$


----------



## witzend (Apr 27, 2021)

Polar Bear said:


> Have you seen the price of cassette toilets these days? Now that is taking the pi$$


Yes frightened me I bet it was cheaper when he started this thread April 2016


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 28, 2021)

Polar Bear said:


> Have you seen the price of cassette toilets these days? Now that is taking the pi$$


Of course, it comes under the heading motorhome or camper van so immediately gets a 100% price increase, then they look to see how much more the market will pay


----------

